# A couple minor gripes with the new look



## Darrin Drader (Feb 25, 2004)

First of all, I have to say that overall I do like it. Now, having said that, please take the rest of this as constructive criticism.

First off, when I run my mouse over a topic and the preview window pops up, I'm finding that the window is so large that it obscured the surrounding topics, making it more difficult than it used to be to see what other threads are there. I also find that this comes up a little too easily now since all you have to do is put your cursor in the box where the topic is rather than on the text itself.

The second minor grip is that the yellow topics are too bright! Egads, I stare at it for a while and my eyes start to hurt. Is there any possibility of toning it back down to the level it was at before the change?

Third, I noticed that there's now just ENWorld default and stealth skins available. Is there any chance of getting that silver-blue one back? I was liking viewing the boards in blue.

Otherwise, things look great!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2004)

1. Already on the list.

2. It seems the same to me. we can ask Michael. Hey, Michael!  

3. We'll get there.


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 25, 2004)

i have no real gripes, but i do have to say it still feels like i am driving someone elses car. 

 you know, the seat is in the wrong place and the mirrors aren't right- but i am slowly putting my own butt-groove in the seat.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 25, 2004)

my only other real gripe is....

i can't read some people's posts...they are using blue or something for their text color and it ain't a workin' for me to read.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm using Mozilla Firebird and, I don't know if you know this, but when I do a reply or new topic the text is in black. I just realized now, hey, maybe I should try IE, upon which I found out it works :keke: Are there any plans to fix the black on black text?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my only other real gripe is....
> 
> i can't read some people's posts...they are using blue or something for their text color and it ain't a workin' for me to read.




David, link?

Azure Trance, you can solve that by switching from the advanced to the standard editor. Go to My Account --> Edit Options --> bottom of the screen.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2004)

Last time I checked, the Stealth mode actually isn't available yet, though, right?

EDIT:  D'oh!  Looks like it was finished sometime last night!  Thanks, guys!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 25, 2004)

The font size of the names annoy me.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2004)

Me too. It's on the list.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 26, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Me too. It's on the list.




Oh, good... glad I'm not the only one 

-Hyp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 26, 2004)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> I'm using Mozilla Firebird and, I don't know if you know this, but when I do a reply or new topic the text is in black. I just realized now, hey, maybe I should try IE, upon which I found out it works :keke: Are there any plans to fix the black on black text?




Follow Piratecats instructions in the post below yours, it will take care of that problem. I had the same issue, but everything works now.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 26, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> David, link?
> 
> Azure Trance, you can solve that by switching from the advanced to the standard editor. Go to My Account --> Edit Options --> bottom of the screen.




http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78259&page=3

Deadguy's posts. he edited...but it was like trying to read spoiler test before with whatever setting he had.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2004)

Aha. That was him messing with colors. Not something we can easily fix, unless Hong lets someone borrow his stick!


----------



## mikebr99 (Feb 26, 2004)

Overall I really like the new look...


But is it possible to get the thread titles, and subtitles also at the bottom of the threat, not just at the top? I had really gotten used to just clicking <rules forum> for instance at the bottom, after I've read a thread.

thanks...


Mike


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 26, 2004)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> I'm using Mozilla Firebird and, I don't know if you know this, but when I do a reply or new topic the text is in black. I just realized now, hey, maybe I should try IE, upon which I found out it works :keke: Are there any plans to fix the black on black text?



That's easily fixed by using a supported browser like Internet Explorer V.6.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a suggestion...

It would be SUPER-AWESOME-COOL if there was a feature where you can click on someone's name and page him in a small private chat session. I know I could make real good use of that for Cooperative Dungeons. Maybe only accessible to community supporters (so as to not nuke bandwith)...

But I doubt it is feasible.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2004)

It could be done with a java applet, maybe, but still...

I think it's better to just use PMs.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 27, 2004)

Is "thread starters name in a separate column again" also on the list?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2004)

PS, it certainly is.


----------



## smetzger (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok, I got another one.

The color of unread threads is too close to the color of read threads.  Previously the colors are more distinct.  Can we add this to the list of things to look into?

Thanks,
*:> Scott


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2004)

Already there. This is really good. What's next?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 27, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> That's easily fixed by using a supported browser like Internet Explorer V.6.




But it's so much cooler to say that you use Firebird.   

Seriously, I use Firebird because in my opinion, it is a far superior browser. Yes, I occasionally have problems with some pages, but overall, I find it to be much better in almost all ways, and it doesn't support the evil empire. If I have problems, I use Mozilla 1.6 (which Netscape is built on), and is supported.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

I like the new base color - gold or whatever - much better that the previous thread title color.  Thanks for the change!

Keia


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks, as I said in the announcement, I'll be working until 3 on changes like that one - also note the user names have been taken down to 12 pt font from the 14 pt they were at.


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2004)

Ouch! A bit too orange to my tastes. Maybe a compromise between that and the yellow that was supposedly too bright may be found -- myself, I preferred the yellow.

(I know it's an ungrateful job. People are never happy. You can't please everyone. Don't take this complaint bad. )


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 27, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Thanks, as I said in the announcement, I'll be working until 3 on changes like that one - also note the user names have been taken down to 12 pt font from the 14 pt they were at.




I'd like a theme without links changing colors etc (no a:hover), and a theme without these "post icons" (very few use them).

Here are a couple of more ideas: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1386543&postcount=63

Thanks!


----------



## Gez (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot that, thanks Psionicist for remining me.

The a:hover color for links is a sort of dark green. It's kinda unreadable. Maybe a a:hover background color could adress that, or, more simply, changing the color to something closer to normal (like the bright yellow that has been dumped for normal links, I don't think that one at a time would be a problem).


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Feb 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I like the new base color - gold or whatever - much better that the previous thread title color.  Thanks for the change!
> 
> Keia




I agree with Keia...much easier on the eyes.  Plus, it's a cool color!  

Thanks Michael!

-LW


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Ouch! A bit too orange to my tastes. Maybe a compromise between that and the yellow that was supposedly too bright may be found -- myself, I preferred the yellow.
> 
> (I know it's an ungrateful job. People are never happy. You can't please everyone. Don't take this complaint bad. )





I'm afraid I don't help, but I can only echo Gez. I really liked the yellow better than this orange. Sorry!

Perhaps it might find its way back into the "EN World default" style? (Or into a "EN Classic" style?)


Folkert


----------



## Videssian (Feb 27, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't help, but I can only echo Gez. I really liked the yellow better than this orange. Sorry!
> 
> Perhaps it might find its way back into the "EN World default" style? (Or into a "EN Classic" style?)
> 
> Folkert




I second that.. Orange is not my favorite colour.. What would probably make the most sense though would be to have a choice of different themes (more than "default" and stealth).. for instance, I like a relatively minimalist scheme with relatively compact text and non-orange colors..  and even better, an option for a non-graphics embedded view which would make saving a thread locally for later perusal much more straightforward..

I know these changes/additions would be a lot of work, but since I'm wishing.. 

But in the meantime, I would plead for a change from orange.. even, perhaps, a simple choice of text color via some control?


----------



## Videssian (Feb 27, 2004)

A very very minor bug I also noticed earlier:
If you look at a message of yours that you've just posted, there's an edit button.  So far so good.. but if you hover the mouse pointer over it, it does say "edit/delete".. but I (as a community supporter) can't delete my own messages.. (I assume this is deliberate).. so the tooltip text needs to be changed..  (again, a very very minor issue)


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2004)

Not necessarily, Videssian; moderators can delete posts. so it's accurate in that regard.

I kind of like the orange text, although we still have to unbold the unread threads. Michael is doing this for us in his spare time, bless him, and can't do everything at once.


----------



## Taren Seeker (Feb 29, 2004)

Mark me down for disliking the orange...I really preferred the classic pale gold (not the recent bright yellow) on black and grey...maybe I'm just a traditionalist.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 29, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I kind of like the orange text, although we still have to unbold the unread threads. Michael is doing this for us in his spare time, bless him, and can't do everything at once.



I don't mind having the unread threads marked bold. I even like it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 29, 2004)

Guys, I want to point out something real fast - the recent "bright yellow" was the #ff9900  The SAME COLOR as it was before the board swap.  I don't know if the background was a different color, I don't think so.

The point of multiple styles is to let folks choose their favorite.  In the meanwhile I'll do what I can when I can to get this main style perfected.  The only reason I went ahead and did the large text style is that it only took 2 minutes to do.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 29, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, forgot that, thanks Psionicist for remining me.
> 
> The a:hover color for links is a sort of dark green. It's kinda unreadable. Maybe a a:hover background color could adress that, or, more simply, changing the color to something closer to normal (like the bright yellow that has been dumped for normal links, I don't think that one at a time would be a problem).




Not a bad idea Gez - done even


----------



## Steverooo (Mar 10, 2004)

The main problem I (and the visually impaired) have with the board is the dark-grey-on-black color scheme for read threads...  This is hard to read, for me, on a good day, and requires mousing over to see it, on a bad day.  Could it be lightened up to light-grey-on-black, or something?

I can live with it, if I have to, but it surely is annoying, on a bad day!  Easy to read is a _good_ thing!


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 11, 2004)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> The main problem I (and the visually impaired) have with the board is the dark-grey-on-black color scheme for read threads...  This is hard to read, for me, on a good day, and requires mousing over to see it, on a bad day.  Could it be lightened up to light-grey-on-black, or something?
> 
> I can live with it, if I have to, but it surely is annoying, on a bad day!  Easy to read is a _good_ thing!




This is what I designed the Large Text Styleset for.  Stealth is another alternative.


----------

